# Group Dive Trip



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Wanted to ask before posting info, would I be out of line to post an offering of a group trip to forum members?

[email protected]


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Some might complain, but I am sure others including myself might be interested.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Where and when?


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Just sent a pm


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think it would be out of line.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

post away.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

can we shoot fish ? if yes then i am sure i and the rest of he Mobile Rig Divers will jump on. this would be fun, the Pcola boys and the Mobile boys diving at the same time on the same spot. :letsdrink


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

when and where? night,day or both? sounds like fun:letsdrink


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Would be like shooting snapper out of season. The fish haven't seen a gun down there in so long they would probably spear themselves.

Just posted the details, leave the gun and let's go.


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Bonaire all day and and night. Dive till ya drop.


----------

